# Pulled Muscle?



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Im having a problem and needs some thoughts/input.

It started a few days ago and was the worst last night. Papo can run just fine its when his front end is elevated and the rear is not(say front legs on couch and hind legs on floor). He gives a pain wimper. 

Also he is no longer stretching in the morning like he normally does. he normally does the frog legs back and drag, but seems to be in pain when his back legs are extented, gives that wimper/yelp in pain.

I also get this yelp, when he is in a stacked position with me in front of him, i place my hands behind his front shoulders and pull slightly, again a yelp.

Ive checked all nuckles knees and elbos. He is stable(balance wise) and is not favoring one leg over the other.

My roomate says he is walking as tho he has a sprained ankle, but its hard to tell.

I dont thinks it a fracture or break, but im kinda clueless. 

Anyone have an experience with pulled or strained muscles, or sprains?

Im gonna give him some rest and if things dont get better i will be off to the vet.

any input would be great.


----------



## kristin (Oct 27, 2008)

No vet here, but it could be a torn ligament. I would try lots of rest for a few days...total rest in a crate. If it last longer then a few days you would need to goto the vet and get Ridmil? I'm sure someone else could help ya with this one.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

If he'll allow you, try massaging the area. I hope it's nothing serious. Good luck


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My EB pulled a muscle a few weeks ago, and it was very hard to get it totally healed, he pulled it again a couple weeks later. I got some anti-inflamatories from the vet, and he was on crate rest for a week. We lifted him onto the couch, and carried him up and down the steps. No running or playing, he was miserable, but hopefully it healed this time. I also massaged his leg a few times a day.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks for the input and the vet said a lot of you you all said.

It was only a phone call and a description from me, and what he got out if it is that something is pulled.

I was told if it was torn or somthing was broken, he wouldnt be able to run as he does, and would favor his other limbs.

I was told to massage and crate, no activity for 3-4 days, and if it gets worse then its appointment time.

Thanks again everyone for the quick responses.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

koonce272 said:


> thanks for the input and the vet said a lot of you you all said.
> 
> It was only a phone call and a description from me, and what he got out if it is that something is pulled.
> 
> ...


good luck man! let us know how the little guy is doing!


----------

